# Argonout



## bon/ami (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone any info on the first Argonout never hear much about her and dont seem to be any photos on any of the sights. She is KY reg in Olsens 1960 and think she was sold to Orkney shortly after that but wasnt there long where did she go and was her name changed.She is mentioned in Gloria Wilsons Scottish Fishing Boats 1965.Anyone know her details when were built size etc.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

PM me with your email address and i will send you a photo


----------



## bon/ami (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for photo Wully cant remember seeing a photo of her before. Jonno is a distant relative of mine think it may have been around 1964 he had her. Tried the creels but think was to big for the job a few Orkney men were at the lobsters at that time with 50 footers and did well but a 70 footer was dangerous at the rockfeet. Think he had a mannie from the east coast helping him out at the seinenet but dont think it worked out and she was sold. Johnoo had a fleet over the yrs starting with Amber Queen Hopeful .Argonout.Flourish.Our Cathrine. Deining.Boy David and some smaller boats in between.


----------



## Tommy Ralston (Dec 18, 2006)

Try ARGONAUT, Wullie. I know that she was owned by David Smith, of Anstruther and I am sure that he had another of the same name after he sold the one in your photo. I think she was built in Campbeltown. Try the Scottish Fisheries Museum in Anster - they could help.
Tommy Ralston


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes Tommy David Smith had a few boats named Argonaut,the last one was built in Cambeltown she is now in Ireland.How are things with you Tommy,you still in Fife?(Thumb)


----------

